# PCI Graphics card @ 128 MB or 256 MB ...



## SoFtEcH (Nov 30, 2006)

hai all...
 can anyone let me know any of the models and prices (INR) for PCI Graphics Card in 128 MB or 256 MB ?
I wanna buy a new one soon...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 30, 2006)

Mention ur budget ..


----------



## samrulez (Nov 30, 2006)

6200 128mb Pci....


----------



## SoFtEcH (Dec 1, 2006)

less than Rs. 2500 for 128MB , and Rs. 3500 for 256MB . 

My Config. is 
                  intel PIV , 2.40 GHz , 845 GV Motherboard , 1 GB RAM .

 aslo let me know the Price of the card...

I mainly needs it to run Vista.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 1, 2006)

Xfx Geforce 7300gt pci-e is around 3.5-4k.


----------



## SoFtEcH (Dec 1, 2006)

nope i need PCI version.


----------



## ymhatre (Dec 1, 2006)

Well PCI ahh..

you can get 

Radeon 9250 256MB DDR / PCI / DVI / TV-Out @ around 3K
GeForce MX 4000 / 64MB DDR / PCI / VGA / TV Out  @ around 2.1K
GeForce MX 4000 / 128MB DDR / PCI / VGA / TV Out @ around 2.5K
GeForce FX 5200 / 256MB DDR / PCI / Dual VGA / TV Out @ around 3.6K
and surprisingly Radeon X1300 / 256MB GDDR2 / PCI / DVI / HDTV @ around 7K


----------



## SoFtEcH (Dec 2, 2006)

thnks, though what abt FX 5200 in 128 MB ?... how much does it cost and its features?...


----------



## shyamno (Dec 2, 2006)

will these graphics will be able to handle the Vista's ...Interface...


----------



## samrulez (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah! a 5200 will do...but it will be sluggish....you'll be better off with a 6200


----------



## ymhatre (Dec 2, 2006)

> will these graphics will be able to handle the Vista's ...Interface...


For X1300 and Fx 5200 will do... BIG No for Rest..

The performance will better on X1300.....no doubt its quite costly then Fx 5200

@ Softech

Fx 5200 128 PCI is hard to find ...though according to my calculation it will be for around less than 2K or nearing 2k.
Performance will be least ..but it will do support AERO


----------



## SoFtEcH (Dec 2, 2006)

... then which one do you prefer for < 3K , Which would be Simply The Best ?


----------



## ymhatre (Dec 2, 2006)

Million Dolar question 
Sadly below 3K you have no alternative left. than to go for Fx 5200 128mb

But tell me ...why the hell you need PCI model...
Like there many good solution if you plan to do a change in mobo...
Like you may stick to onboard GPU of the new mobo for a while...and then after a while you culd go for PCIx16 models

There are good mobo available @ 3K with good GPU...just tell us the processor you use


----------



## SoFtEcH (Dec 3, 2006)

ya has i said b4 , I'm using 2.4 Ghz intel 845 GV (bought on sep 2004), i askd the manufacturer ( PCS ) they said it was pin type, so i cant evn change the mobo, so that i needs to have a PCI one  ...


----------



## ymhatre (Dec 3, 2006)

LOL 478 socket is a pin type only  Manufacturer fools @ times

for 478 model theres Intel D865GBF with onboard Intel Xtreme GPU 2 ..plus an add on slot for AGP cards
then ASUS P4R800-V Deluxe which has a onboard GPU
*in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=12&l3=28&model=168&modelmenu=2

then ASUS P4R800-VM
this has better onboard GPU compared to deluxe 
*in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=12&l3=28&model=169&modelmenu=2

then ASUS P4C800 featuring on 875 chipset which is also a good option..

All of this mobo are bound to be below 3k, @ max 3.5k


----------



## vivek404 (Dec 3, 2006)

ymhatre said:
			
		

> LOL 478 socket is a pin type only  Manufacturer fools @ times
> 
> for 478 model theres Intel D865GBF with onboard Intel Xtreme GPU 2 ..plus an add on slot for AGP cards
> then ASUS P4R800-V Deluxe which has a onboard GPU
> ...




where can i find the ASUS P4C800 featuring on 875 chipset in mumbai? is it an
AGP board?


----------



## SoFtEcH (Dec 3, 2006)

is this P4R800-VM had a inbuilt AGP ? if so how much MB was that , so dont i needs to add a external 128 MB AGP for it?... can I run my intel 2.4 Ghz processor in this one?...


----------



## ymhatre (Dec 3, 2006)

@vivek404

ASUS P4C800 *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=12&l3=30&model=176&modelmenu=2

Sadly it dont have onboard GPU but still has AGP x8 slot, You may find it easily in Lamington road.

@Softech 
P4R800 Vm has an inbuilt GPU
featuring,
- ATI RADEON 9200-based 2D/3D graphics engine
- Max. 128 MB of main memory configurable as display memory(shared from Ram)
- Integrated TV encoder and supports separately purchase TV out (AV/S) card
so you dont need to have external graphics card...but you can add one later for sure

Well you sure can run this provided you have processor of 400 Mhz FSB


----------



## GeekyBoy (Dec 3, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> yeah! a 5200 will do...but it will be sluggish....you'll be better off with a *6200*


There is no PCI version for the 6200.


----------



## samrulez (Dec 3, 2006)

^^
ohh! yeah! They is..  .. 

*shopping.netledger.com/s.nl/c.ACCT72136/it.A/id.930/.f


----------



## SoFtEcH (Dec 3, 2006)

can i go for intel D865GBF ?   
how much does it cost here?...


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

SoFtEcH said:
			
		

> can i go for intel D865GBF ?
> how much does it cost here?...


7600GS...around 6.5k....


----------



## ymhatre (Dec 4, 2006)

@webgenius 
What was the above post for.....out of link .... 

@ Softech
it should cost around 3000 max...have to confirm it though....


----------



## webgenius (Dec 4, 2006)

ymhatre said:
			
		

> @webgenius
> What was the above post for.....out of link ....


Why is that out of link. I was suggesting him a card which I'm using


----------



## ymhatre (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Webgenius thanx...for suggesting ...we appreciate your work...


BUT !!!! dude....we are here discussing about PCI cards...and not AGP or PCI -ex


----------



## webgenius (Dec 4, 2006)

ymhatre said:
			
		

> Hi Webgenius thanx...for suggesting ...we appreciate your work...
> 
> 
> BUT !!!! dude....we are here discussing about PCI cards...and not AGP or PCI -ex


 Oh sorry buddy...Thought it was about pci-e...


----------

